

All European start-ups news at one place - kakobese
http://europeanstartups.com/

======
samueladam
I'm trying to launch a Hacker News like in french, if some of you are
interested: <http://culint.com/>

------
nordgren
This is interesting too: <http://europeanstartups.ning.com/>

------
kakobese
They say: Anyone blogging about European Web, Mobile, or Technology start-ups,
and any entrepreneur blogging about his/her own product(s), please send me a
tweet at @ivan_trajkovic with your RSS URI, to have your RSS Feed integrated
into EuropeanStartups.com feed aggregator.

------
kakobese
Doesn't look down to me...

------
robertgaal
Aaand you're down.

